# Giving birth



## Taysage (4 mo ago)

I Need help to see if she is about to give birth.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

She looks close. Can't tell anymore because I can't see her in person/


----------



## Taysage (4 mo ago)

Thank you for your reply. Nobody else answers. I appreciate your time


----------

